# Need Advice from Canadian Residents



## fureverywhere (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm just beginning to seriously research what immigrating to Canada would entail. There are any number of reasons besides the recent election. My husband and I are being failed by the US healthcare system. We do not own the house we live in yet manage the astronomical taxes. I have a college degree, unfortunately an English major doesn't give you many job prospects here. My husband will be 60 this year. He still works full time, but we have five years until he can get Medicare. But okay...all that being said...an important question:

My dog Callie is the love of my life. He is easygoing and in training to pass the Canine Good Citizen test. That will allow him to be a therapy dog. I would swear on ten stacks of bibles he was a poodle mix. But he is an American bull dog. Are there breed bans laws? Where? How strict? If you did want to immigrate is there one area that might accept him better than another? So very many questions but that's a big one for me. Can someone look into the laws?


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't think an American bull dog would be a problem.
Here is Quebec, where I live, it is the so called 'pit bull' breeds
that they are trying to ban.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 9, 2016)

I would imagine if an US citizen wants to immigrate to the US, they would need to have profession and/or sponsor.  Check out the Citizen and immigration site for rules and regs.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's a light article from BC paper, The Province, for your interest.  Its cute and tongue in cheek, I think.

http://www.theprovince.com/brian+hu...d+avoid+canada+trump+like/12368725/story.html


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 9, 2016)

I don't understand why anyone who supported Hillary is worried about going to Canada "legally".  Just go, and demand access to all public services and programs.  Free housing, free medical care, you know, just like you want to extend to those nice folks that cross our southern boarder illegally.  And by all means take your dog.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 10, 2016)

Wow.  There are some mean-spirited people here.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 10, 2016)

nvtribefan said:


> Wow.  There are some mean-spirited people here.



There certainly are!


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> I don't understand why anyone who supported Hillary is worried about going to Canada "legally".  Just go, and demand access to all public services and programs.  Free housing, free medical care, you know, just like you want to extend to those nice folks that cross our southern boarder illegally.  And by all means take your dog.


Excuse me? Why are you trashing the Land Of The Maple Leaf? This Canuck posted warm wishes towards all Americans 

regardless of political bent during this adjustment re  presidential changeover. Perhaps you might actually do some research as to how our socioeconomic system works before you spew contempt at your northern neighbours, Monsieur. Btw, there are 

stringent requirements to live here, not everyone qualifies. I am content that you prefer to reside in America. Somehow, I suspect that Canada/Canadians would not suit you.

If I could I would personally sponsor Fur and sweet Callie, both of whom would be very welcome here on the left coast. So many parks, virtually no snow, dog heaven?


----------



## Timetrvlr (Nov 10, 2016)

Hoot N Annie is wrong, you can't just show up at the border and demand entry, do it legally, contact your nearest Canadian embassy and request an immigration package or Google for the information. Canada has to want you, we need people that can contribute something positive to our nation. Give some thought to the needs of the far north, Yukon Territory, Northwest territories, Nunavut. I just Googled Nunavut jobs; there is a lot of job openings there and if you took one, you would be a contributor and very likely find a streamlined path to immigration.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 10, 2016)

I think Hootanny is just being sarcastic and showing off, one of the angry rabble and not to be taken seriously.  

Moving to Canada via going through the proper channels is very doable and there are lots of good things awaiting newcomers.


----------



## Lon (Nov 10, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm just beginning to seriously research what immigrating to Canada would entail. There are any number of reasons besides the recent election. My husband and I are being failed by the US healthcare system. We do not own the house we live in yet manage the astronomical taxes. I have a college degree, unfortunately an English major doesn't give you many job prospects here. My husband will be 60 this year. He still works full time, but we have five years until he can get Medicare. But okay...all that being said...an important question:
> 
> My dog Callie is the love of my life. He is easygoing and in training to pass the Canine Good Citizen test. That will allow him to be a therapy dog. I would swear on ten stacks of bibles he was a poodle mix. But he is an American bull dog. Are there breed bans laws? Where? How strict? If you did want to immigrate is there one area that might accept him better than another? So very many questions but that's a big one for me. Can someone look into the laws?




You can forget New Zealand & Australia


----------



## mrstime (Nov 10, 2016)

Pets can come into Canada with ease, all you need for the pet is proof of rabies shots , perhaps a form saying the animal is free of disease. We originally brought both a cat and dog. We came back on 1969, and because I really believe that if you are enjoying the perks of a country you should become a citizen, which we did as soon as we could 1975.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2016)

mrstime said:


> Pets can come into Canada with ease, all you need for the pet is proof of rabies shots , perhaps a form saying the animal is free of disease. We originally brought both a cat and dog. We came back on 1969, and because I really believe that if you are enjoying the perks of a country you should become a citizen, which we did as soon as we could 1975.


What a lovely sentiment. Canada is the richer for having you as citizens.


----------



## mrstime (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you, we do love living here.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 10, 2016)

I don't think an American bull dog would be a problem.
 Here is Quebec, where I live, it is the so called 'pit bull' breeds
 that they are trying to ban.

See that's where breed ban laws get murky which is what I'm afraid of. There isn't really a true pit bull breed. Even English bull dogs are a conglomeration of centuries of breeding. Pit bull can be totally subjective by appearance...
An English bull dog, exempt from UK breed ban laws obviously...seen as a big lovable canine icon






These are Cane Corso, no relation to terriers or bull dogs. But some people would take one look and see what they think are "pit bulls".





This pup could be Callie's twin, but by virtue of small eyes, boxy head and line backer shoulders some countries would order him destroyed.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 10, 2016)

Timetrvlr said:


> Hoot N Annie is wrong, you can't just show up at the border and demand entry, do it legally, contact your nearest Canadian embassy and request an immigration package or Google for the information. Canada has to want you, we need people that can contribute something positive to our nation. Give some thought to the needs of the far north, Yukon Territory, Northwest territories, Nunavut. I just Googled Nunavut jobs; there is a lot of job openings there and if you took one, you would be a contributor and very likely find a streamlined path to immigration.



Gee, I guess some of you missed my point -  I love Canada and all Canadians.  I especially like your bacon.   Hillary, like Obama, basically want the US to have open boarders.  Come one come all.  Be greeted with open arms.  So if that will make America great why doesn't it also apply to folks in the US who now want to go to Canada?  This is all I'm saying - If you supported Hillary this time and Obama before, by extension you also support open US boarders and I think you should also support open Canadian and Australian and any other nation's boarders.  I happen to think Fureverywhere is a fine person and certainly didn't mean to disparage her or her dogs.  Maybe I shouldn't be so subtle the next time.........


On the other hand if you support being able to control who comes into your country, whatever that country is, you must be a Trump supporter.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Gee, I guess some of you missed my point -  I love Canada and all Canadians.  I especially like your bacon.   Hillary, like Obama, basically want the US to have open boarders.  Come one come all.  Be greeted with open arms.  So if that will make America great why doesn't it also apply to folks in the US who now want to go to Canada?  This is all I'm saying - If you supported Hillary this time and Obama before, by extension you also support open US boarders and I think you should also support open Canadian and Australian and any other nation's boarders.  I happen to think Fureverywhere is a fine person and certainly didn't mean to disparage her or her dogs.  Maybe I shouldn't be so subtle the next time.........
> 
> 
> On the other hand if you support being able to control who comes into your country, whatever that country is, you must be a Trump supporter.



What baloney!  Secretary Clinton and President Obama DO NOT and HAVE NOT ever supported open borders....that is some more of that right-wing kool aid.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 10, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> What baloney!  Secretary Clinton and President Obama DO NOT and HAVE NOT ever supported open borders....that is some more of that right-wing kool aid.



Jackie - I wish you were right.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2016)

Open borders? Canada does not support indiscriminate open borders. We may be friendly, but hardly naive. Sigh. Some Americans seem woefully uninformed about Canadian border regulations/resident/immigration policies.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 10, 2016)

40 years ago vehicles were waved through at border crossings. Those days are long gone.  For those who haven't crossed the border in recent years (since 9/11) a passport is required to cross, both from Canada to US and from US to Canada and people are thoroughly checked before being allowed to enter either Canada or US.  Since everything is now computerized, the border officials can easily track people and their entry histories.  If someone stays too too long or comes and goes too often, they know and will  send people back, usually after hours or interrogation (especially at US side).


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 10, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Open borders? Canada does not support indiscriminate open borders. We may be friendly, but hardly naive. Sigh. Some Americans seem woefully uninformed about Canadian border regulations/resident/immigration policies.



Neither does the US


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 10, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> Neither does the US


Of course not.


----------



## Lethe200 (Nov 12, 2016)

Here's our understanding. If I've made any errors, mea culpa. Pls do your own research to confirm. Canada as a country (like ALL countries, including the U.S.) has certain requirements for would-be immigrants. But there are also provincial rules. Asians, for example, zero in on British Columbia (my DH has some 200 relatives there). But BC tightened their immigration rules considerably 10yrs ago. My in-laws, who had always planned to immigrate in their retiree years to join the rest of the family, no longer qualified or could afford it. RE prices in Vancouver have risen to very high levels and the currency exchange rate is no longer so favorable.

Now, they could have gone to Calgary or another province much easier. But they didn't want to, as there were no family members there. Plus, Calgary's winters are nothing to sneeze at, LOL. They were not eager to deal with snow and cold after 35 yrs in a beautiful Mediterranean climate.

Hands down the easiest way to emigrate is to have around $400K to invest/open a business. Or be in a skilled occupation. You could also investigate becoming a "permanent resident", as mrstime did, before applying for citizenship.

Start with these two articles:
*How to move to Canada and become a Canadian citizen*
Business Insider Nov. 6, 2016
For those who actually want to head up north, here's how you move to Canada:
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-move-canada-2016-10
_(Please be aware that neither the article or I have any info on how long it takes a permanent resident to be eligible for government healthcare benefits!) _

Jobs:
*10 types of jobs that will make you most welcome in Canada*
Business Insider Nov. 10, 2016
http://www.businessinsider.com/10-jobs-to-move-to-canada-quickly-2016-11


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 12, 2016)

Okay, okay...but back to canine companions. If you were judging the brown dog. Where would he be especially unwelcome?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 12, 2016)

Another question...I believe there is a physical requirement? A touch of arthritis but I can work just fine. Hubby has the obvious tremor and wasting of almost stage two Parkinson's. Scary looking pup and one part of a couple not doing so very well. Are we doomed?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 12, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay, okay...but back to canine companions. If you were judging the brown dog. Where would he be especially unwelcome?


Quebec, Ontario.


----------



## Redd (Nov 13, 2016)

Agree with Shalimar. While pit bulls are allowed in Ontario they had to be grandfathered in with previous licences purchased prior to 2006, I think is the date and any license purchased falls under a restricted dog breed.

It's unfortunate but I think you are out of luck on this one Fur.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 13, 2016)

HI, I am a new poster here but I do live in Canada, I would suggest you check things out very carefully before you make the move, I understand why the new election may play a part but sometimes the grass looks greener on the other side..

All countries have their good points  and not so good. Canada is a lovely place to live I agree, I could be picky and find some faults though and you may too.

I didn't see what part of the country you are in but whatever it is you can head for the nearest border and come over as a tourist. I believe if all is well on your records you can stay 6 months, just don't give the impression at the border that you are not coming to find work etc,

Take a real good look at the area you think you may be interested in, check house prices , jobs vacant etc , prices in shops, etc.

Sign up for the Ex pats forum online and find the part of the forum on coming to Canada, it is filled with lots of useful links, info etc. I forget the exact name but it should be easy to find. I think my link is British ex pats.

I came to Canada a great many years ago and a little bit of me didn't settle. I felt it moved faster than the small village I came from and  after my husband took early retirement we decided to return to the UK. We didn't go over and take a  look see as we knew the country, we just went thinking the grass was greener. It was a big mistake, we knew it almost at once but we felt we had to accept it. We tried but eventually we gave up and we came back. The idea and the trip cost us many thousands of dollars. We were away 8 years trying to convince ourselves we would adjust before we tool a bigger leap and returned. We should have gone for three months before we made the commitment.  When we came back we realized we were home, that feeling of unsettlement that was there before we went had gone completely, we were  truly home.

You are exactly the age we were when we did it, so my very strong advise is to take it easy, take your time, do a look see but don't burn your boats . Unless you have mega dollars it will be a huge expense and you may not bounce back so fast.

I do think your dog would be a problem but again you can check that out beforehand.

I am on my own now, my husband is ill and permanently in the hospital and I am so relieved that it is here at home.

Good luck..hope this helps a bit

Jeannine

Just adding a bit about the dogs.

Neither the Canadian, UK  or American kennel club recognize the American bulldog as a breed and this is where the grey area comes in. Some  breeds with similar sounding names which  seem to be still   OK are  The Bulldog, known in the US as the The English Bulldog , the French Bulldog, Staffordshire Bull Terrier and Bull Terrier, Bull Mastiff and Miniature Bull Terrier . These are all registerable by the three associations and by being registered and accepted are considered pure but the American  Bulldog is not, like the Labradoodle  it is considered a mixed breed and without the registration papers for any dog it cannot be considered purebred and as such it technically could have anything in it. Legally there is no such thing as a pure bred Poodle without papers.It is the papers that prove it's ancestry and therefore is legally pure and is considered a breed. The "American Bulldog"  like the " The Pitbull "  then gets lumped in with all the other "bulldog/pitbull " mixed breeds out there which are being banned.

The Labradoodle, Maltipoo, etc etc which are also considered mixed breeds are safe because not been known to be a source of worry, however just like the American Bulldog they are not considered pure bred dogs and again could have anything in their background.  No No. I am not suggesting they will be dangerous!!!!

It is the word Pit when added to a dogs name that starts folks getting scared, then it grows to pitbull, then anything with either pit or bull  becomes under scrutiny

It s a long time since I last was in the show ring with any of my dogs, which were toys and working dogs anyway but I think the info above is accurate.

I know there are folks out there that will contest what I have said about the purity of a breed but it is a fact.

So to get back to the posters dog, it may well have a problem and it is not a clear one anywhere in the country. In my area which is close to Vancouver  even the individual towns around have their own  rules, it is not province wide so a dog may be allowed in one municipality but 5 miles away it may not be. It is a very difficult one to answer.

I would like  to be very  carefully understood that I am not against any breed of dog , the above info is just that..info.

I have met some real sucky baby dogs that would be on the banned  list and I have met several dogs whose breed  were not on the list that I would not trust as individual dogs.  I tend to judge my dogs rather as I do people , one at a time.

I would suggest that once you find an area that you may like then contact the municipality of that area and ask about your dog, bearing in mind that many people don't understand the law themselves very well

Good Luck


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 13, 2016)

I just wish you guys (Canada) where close enough from my house for a beer run. Love yer beers.. :eagerness:


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 14, 2016)

Looks like another wall is going up.


----------



## Ray (Nov 14, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I think Hootanny is just being sarcastic and showing off, one of the angry rabble and not to be taken seriously.
> 
> Moving to Canada via going through the proper channels is very doable and there are lots of good things awaiting newcomers.



Actually, I believe the correct word would be ironic. The key words are "going through proper channels" - something that Trump wants for America. 

BTW - does anyone know if Cher and Al Sharpton have packed their bags yet.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 14, 2016)

Many Canadians, including famous celebrities have moved to the states and we don' insult them for leaving and we don't insult the states for taking them.  But then of course we don't have what you have there to flee from.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

I don't understand the earlier post about the wall


----------



## Ray (Nov 14, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> What baloney!  Secretary Clinton and President Obama DO NOT and HAVE NOT ever supported open borders....that is some more of that right-wing kool aid.



Then why was Trump called a racist by the Hillary fans when he proposed border security?


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 14, 2016)

Jeannine said:


> I don't understand the earlier post about the wall



It's a joke referring to the wall Trump was yacking about building during the election. But now it's a wall to keep us yanks from heading north.  Sorry, I'm bad..


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

I see.mmm


----------

